
Show HN: Tool to grab screenshots of a list of webpages on Linux - adnanh
https://github.com/adnanh/webscrot
======
apjana
It's possible using Firefox, without any additional s/w:
[http://tuxdiary.com/2015/03/23/firefox-full-webpage-
screensh...](http://tuxdiary.com/2015/03/23/firefox-full-webpage-screenshots/)

~~~
adnanh
Hard to automate if you have a lot of URLs to screenshot :-(

Developed this tool to easily screenshot large bulk of projects in a SPA to
perform visual diffing after migrating to the new backend. It's nothing new or
smart, just wanted to automate the process, and thought someone might find it
useful :-)

